# delicate problem related to ejaculating in wife's mouth



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife and I are in early/mid 30s. When she senses that I am about to ejaculate in her mouth, she tends to move my penis to the very front of her mouth. This diminishes my pleasure, because it feels much better for my entire penis to be deep in her throat while I am experiencing orgasm; and sometimes, in such a shallow position, my penis even hits her teeth. She is a spitter rather than a swallower, so perhaps she thinks that by positioning my penis in such a shallow position, it will be easier for her to expel the semen. First or all, is this really true? And, regardless, how can I convince her that it would be better and easier for me to ejaculate deep in her throat. Perhaps if she collected the semen in a pool in the back of her throat rather than in the front, she would be able to better avoid tasting it? Anyway, does anyone have any pointers on how I can convince her to allow me to ejaculate deeper in her throat? Sometimes, during orgasm/ejaculation, I have succeeded in thrusting hard enough to overcome the position and penetrate deeper in her throat -- and it didn't seem to cause any particular inconvenience or pain to her. But it'd be nicer if she was readier and more willing to take me deeper herself without resistance, rather than my having to push in each time. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

The back of the tongue is where the tastebuds are, so I imagine it would not taste good to have the semen pooling up back there until you're done and she can get to the bathroom.

Have you talked to her about this? Forcing your way down her throat to get what feels best for you seems like the sneaky way to go about it, when she's going out of her way to sexually pleasure you.


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> The back of the tongue is where the tastebuds are, so I imagine it would not taste good to have the semen pooling up back there until you're done and she can get to the bathroom.
> 
> Have you talked to her about this? Forcing your way down her throat to get what feels best for you seems like the sneaky way to go about it, when she's going out of her way to sexually pleasure you.


Seems to me that the taste buds are more concentrated in the front of the mouth, not the back. As for the thrusting part, that's really due to being in the heat of the moment and is virtually uncontrollable -- plus it doesn't really seem to bother her when it happens. And it really feels incredible. Just wish it were the default position.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder why she spits. If it's because she doesn't like the taste, deep-throating during ejaculation is the best way to overcome that. You hardly taste it at all. 
How would you feel telling her how much it turns you on when she gives you head and that you appreciate having a wife that does it so well, and then proceed to comment about that one issue like you did here? 
Could be a matter-of-fact discussion or a sensual one, you know best what she would be receptive to.


----------



## surferchick (Dec 22, 2012)

Not all women are the same. Perhaps she doesn't like the way it feels when you come deep inside her throat? You already said that she spits. Not all semen tastes great. Some can be quite bitter (it can depend on your diet). Or perhaps she feels that she can't breathe when you go so deep and ejaculate in her throat? Maybe she has a small mouth. You should ask her why she repositions your penis in her mouth just before you cum, only she will know for sure. But I can tell you that not every women likes deep throating for very long periods of time (it can tend to get painful to keep your mouth open in the same position) and some don't like their man pushes his penis' deep into their mouths, using their mouth to pleasure himself, instead they want to be the one to pleasure the man by setting the speed and actions themselves, being sexy etc. It could even be that you're actually expecting too much from her/expecting this position too often and she's tired of it?

My suggestion is that you ask her - without sounding too demanding


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

aardvark2 said:


> Wife and I are in early/mid 30s. When she senses that I am about to ejaculate in her mouth, she tends to move my penis to the very front of her mouth. This diminishes my pleasure, because it feels much better for my entire penis to be deep in her throat while I am experiencing orgasm; and sometimes, in such a shallow position, my penis even hits her teeth. She is a spitter rather than a swallower, so perhaps she thinks that by positioning my penis in such a shallow position, it will be easier for her to expel the semen. First or all, is this really true? And, regardless, how can I convince her that it would be better and easier for me to ejaculate deep in her throat. Perhaps if she collected the semen in a pool in the back of her throat rather than in the front, she would be able to better avoid tasting it? Anyway, does anyone have any pointers on how I can convince her to allow me to ejaculate deeper in her throat? Sometimes, during orgasm/ejaculation, I have succeeded in thrusting hard enough to overcome the position and penetrate deeper in her throat -- and it didn't seem to cause any particular inconvenience or pain to her. But it'd be nicer if she was readier and more willing to take me deeper herself without resistance, rather than my having to push in each time. Any advice would be much appreciated.


My problem was getting my wife to let me ejaculate in her mouth period.The deep thrusting thing wasn't my issue, she just wouldn't allow me to ejaculate in her mouth period...I guess it's something some women will allow and some won't.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Delicate? Surely you dont think pushing your penis down your wife's mouth has any delicacy to it do you? 

You are pushing yourself into territory that is very problematic. You say she does not mind? She is not saying anything now but i promise you, she is storing this away to digest in time. Women do that frequently. 

She may not be able to process that you are so unfeeling or she may be surprised that you are more selfish than she thought or maybe she can't believe that you love her so little that you force things for your pleasure who knows. Do you? 

I don't think you should ever put yourself in a position where you are doing things sexually to push past her resistence. It is like running in a minefield on a moonless night.

Suppose your wife ruminates over this and finds your pushing self serving and disrespectful to her. Futhermore, she decides she does not want any length of your penis in her mouth. then what - much bigger problem, no? 

Ask her what it is specifically what she dislikes about the finish of a bj. ask it with the thought of her comfort and pleasure in mind not just your own. 

That is a win - win. If it is taste or texture or gagging you can both work on ways to make it better for her. If she can make a better job of it by overcoming what she does not like, then it will be better for you too. 

.Get explicite consent in all things sexual. It is easy for woman to feel used if the slightest bit of force is used to get more for yourself. It supossed to be mutual, remember.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

My gawd. Is this REALLY a problem? Like having a new car, a new house, a new job that pays a half million a year, and whining that the grass has a bad patch over in the corner near the back fence. 

If that's what she needs to deal with it, then by all means, make the damn sacrifice, ok?


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Delicate? Surely you dont think pushing your penis down your wife's mouth has any delicacy to it do you?
> 
> You are pushing yourself into territory that is very problematic. You say she does not mind? She is not saying anything now but i promise you, she is storing this away to digest in time. Women do that frequently.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for your response. My "forceful thrusting" is nothing more than what is natural and inevitable during orgasm; virtually any woman would expect a man to move intensely while he is ejaculating. Obviously, I can hardly be expected to confine my movements to a few millimeters in such circumstances. The give-and-take inherent in sex is not grounds for calling something non-consensual.

In any event, what I was really seeing was insight as to why a woman might prefer to keep the penis toward the front of her mouth during ejaculation. At first blush, I might have thought that allowing the semen to pool at the BACK of the mouth would ameliorate taste issues. Knowing whether the preference for confining the penis to the front of the mouth is related, say, to taste issues, gagging issues, or other issues would be useful to me in deciding how, if at all, to discuss it with my wife. 

Again, I appreciate your taking the time to respond to my post.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes.... it's related to taste issues, gagging issues, or other issues. One of which may be that when you push toward the back of her throat, it almost forces a swallow (which she apparently does not want to do).

But only your wife knows which.

Plus, if you are holding her head when you push, then it IS force... even if it is unintended and over-excited. If you are not holding her head, then she could just move when you try to go deeper. 

DISCUSS it. Why put your penis into a mouth you don't want to talk to?


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

aardvark2 said:


> Thanks very much for your response. My "forceful thrusting" is nothing more than what is natural and inevitable during orgasm; virtually any woman would expect a man to move intensely while he is ejaculating. Obviously, I can hardly be expected to confine my movements to a few millimeters in such circumstances. The give-and-take inherent in sex is not grounds for calling something non-consensual.
> 
> In any event, what I was really seeing was insight as to why a woman might prefer to keep the penis toward the front of her mouth during ejaculation. At first blush, I might have thought that allowing the semen to pool at the BACK of the mouth would ameliorate taste issues. Knowing whether the preference for confining the penis to the front of the mouth is related, say, to taste issues, gagging issues, or other issues would be useful to me in deciding how, if at all, to discuss it with my wife.
> 
> Again, I appreciate your taking the time to respond to my post.


She has to control her gag response, which is difficult when you have something being thrust into your throat, as well as her fear of being choked by a sudden gush of bitter tasting fluid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

He didn't say it tastes bitter.


----------



## Andy66 (Sep 17, 2012)

aardvark2 said:


> Obviously, I can hardly be expected to confine my movements to a few millimeters in such circumstances.


Quite right - A gentleman has a primal instinct to deeply nail the receptive object as he ejaculates.



> In any event, what I was really seeking was insight as to why a woman might prefer to keep the penis toward the front of her mouth during ejaculation.


Did you never experiment with fellating peers in adolescence? Boys will be boys and it's not gay, just horniness.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I wish I could provide some good advice but Im barely get bj's as it is. I couldnt imagine thrusting inside her mouth...getting to her throat...ya right. That's a dream.

Just talk to her. If she's open enough to let you deep throat she'll probably be receptive.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife doesn't love giving me BJ's but does it because she knows I love it. When we first started dating, I remember her giving me a BJ and when I was close to orgasming, I told her, I'm going to go soon, want me to pull out and use your hands? She said no, orgasm in my mouth, so from that point to this day, I always orgasm in her mouth. Most of me is in her mouth by the way and she always swallows. I know she doesn't love the taste, so I asked her, what can I do? She tells me chocolate almond milk on her nightstand, so every time she gives me a BJ, I have her chocolate drink right beside her. Immediately after her swallowing, she has her drink and its not that bad then. Also, having a lot of fruit 24 hours prior helps and eating little to no protein as well. This is what she told me. I let her control the entire BJ, I don't use my hands on her head and she is more relaxed that way. She knows I like it deep inside her mouth, so she lets me do that, with her in control so its comfortable.


----------



## pegasus_rv7 (Dec 23, 2012)

To make it taste much less bitter eat pineapple, a little cup of it will do for a couple of days, try it and tell us if she doesn't mind it as much. If she gags a bit as you ejaculate and not when you touch the back of her throat, it is more than likely the bitterness of it.


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> My wife doesn't love giving me BJ's but does it because she knows I love it. When we first started dating, I remember her giving me a BJ and when I was close to orgasming, I told her, I'm going to go soon, want me to pull out and use your hands? She said no, orgasm in my mouth, so from that point to this day, I always orgasm in her mouth. Most of me is in her mouth by the way and she always swallows. I know she doesn't love the taste, so I asked her, what can I do? She tells me chocolate almond milk on her nightstand, so every time she gives me a BJ, I have her chocolate drink right beside her. Immediately after her swallowing, she has her drink and its not that bad then. Also, having a lot of fruit 24 hours prior helps and eating little to no protein as well. This is what she told me. I let her control the entire BJ, I don't use my hands on her head and she is more relaxed that way. She knows I like it deep inside her mouth, so she lets me do that, with her in control so its comfortable.


Thanks. Well, the last couple of nights (she's on her period, so we've been resorting to oral all week) she made no resistance at all to my thrusting, so perhaps the earlier occasions were outliers (or perhaps even in my head). If she does it again, I'll as her if I'm going too deep or if there's anything I can do, but hopefully that won't be necessary. Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

might be good no matter how the future encounters go to, you know, talk to your lover about your intimate life.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Isn't this something that you're both supposed to enjoy? Sometimes compromise and consideration are more important than personal satisfaction.

I would hate for my partner to ever do anything he wasn't comfortable with. His enjoyment is my enjoyment.


----------



## aardvark2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Isn't this something that you're both supposed to enjoy? Sometimes compromise and consideration are more important than personal satisfaction.
> 
> I would hate for my partner to ever do anything he wasn't comfortable with. His enjoyment is my enjoyment.


I will try that argument the next time my wife asks me to take out the trash. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

aardvark2 said:


> I will try that argument the next time my wife asks me to take out the trash. I'll let you know how it works!


Why does your wife have to ask you to take out the trash? And what has that got to do with (apparent) discomfort during oral sex? :scratchhead:


----------



## AnonGuyinhistwenties (Dec 29, 2012)

I won't lie, I'd be darn happy if my partner even let me finish in her mouth! But it's a matter of POV.

Maybe if you could discuss with your wife the importance of it to you? Like the previous poster, maybe having a drink to wash it down would help. If not maybe suggest websites/books on BJs?


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife allows me to cum in her mouth anytime ....... if anything if i dont see would complain that she missed out on her " just reward " for a job well done !!!!


----------



## kjvonly (Jan 3, 2013)

aardvark2 said:


> Wife and I are in early/mid 30s. When she senses that I am about to ejaculate in her mouth, she tends to move my penis to the very front of her mouth. This diminishes my pleasure, because it feels much better for my entire penis to be deep in her throat while I am experiencing orgasm; and sometimes, in such a shallow position, my penis even hits her teeth. She is a spitter rather than a swallower, so perhaps she thinks that by positioning my penis in such a shallow position, it will be easier for her to expel the semen. First or all, is this really true? And, regardless, how can I convince her that it would be better and easier for me to ejaculate deep in her throat. Perhaps if she collected the semen in a pool in the back of her throat rather than in the front, she would be able to better avoid tasting it? Anyway, does anyone have any pointers on how I can convince her to allow me to ejaculate deeper in her throat? Sometimes, during orgasm/ejaculation, I have succeeded in thrusting hard enough to overcome the position and penetrate deeper in her throat -- and it didn't seem to cause any particular inconvenience or pain to her. But it'd be nicer if she was readier and more willing to take me deeper herself without resistance, rather than my having to push in each time. Any advice would be much appreciated.


Wow! You have a wonderful wife. I'm lucky if I have sex with my wife once every two months. While my wife does BJs she's always complaining about her neck hurting or something/anything else and never let's me finish in her mouth (did happen once by 'accident')...

She has Zero drive and if I don't initiate I don't get laid. We're both in good shape and she only works outside the home 1-2 times a week, 2 boys (5 and 3)...

My advice: be thankful for what you have because many of us pleasure ourselves 98% of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Dont have much time, but wanted to chime in really quick. Sometimes my wife will put a towl down next to her before she gives me head. I will cum and she will quickly spit it on the towel, sometimes she will swallow if the mood is VERY right but very rarely.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

Guys,

Have you ever tasted semen? (if yes, no details please!) 

If NOT, why expect your wife to do what you haven't done? If she volunteers, fine but if she doesn't want to deep throat swallow, so be it. It is her mouth. (She may just show you what she ate for supper.)

Didn't a wise old sage once say _"walk a mile in another man's moccasins"_?




Fantasy and reality often never cross paths!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

33N 96W said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have you ever tasted semen? (if yes, no details please!)
> 
> ...



Are you trying to say he makes you do it? Sounds like you're pretty angry about the whole concept of it.

Edit:--sorry misunderstanding. Browser hiccuped and I thought you were the OP. My bad!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

The last time my wife swallow my load, she was still my girlfriend. Memory is foggy for me...


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

DISCUSS it. Why put your penis into a mouth you don't want to talk to?[/QUOTE]

Kills two birds with one stone. Don't have to talk and feels great.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

My husband says it feels awful when he cums and nothing is around and massaging his penis. I find it best when I swallow the first few spurts and let the rest of his "load" pool in my mouth and dribble out of my lips. He loves watching that.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

kimd said:


> My husband says it feels awful when he cums and nothing is around and massaging his penis. I find it best when I swallow the first few spurts and let the rest of his "load" pool in my mouth and dribble out of my lips. He loves watching that.


I always love reading stuff like this. At least there are some wives out there who get it.

Mine? Beginning of the relationship she tells me X came in her mouth and it was gross. Doesnt want to do that. Not that much better 12 years later. :smthumbup:


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

kimd said:


> My husband says it feels awful when he cums and nothing is around and massaging his penis. I find it best when I swallow the first few spurts and let the rest of his "load" pool in my mouth and dribble out of my lips. He loves watching that.


God. Bless. You.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

God. Bless. You. 

Thank you


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

If my husband forced himself into my mouth during a bj, I would push him away and he would never get another one.

I LOVE giving my hubby bj's, I adore it, I love the smell, feel, texture, taste of his skin, everything..but I won't let him ejaculate in my mouth. I just can't do it. I do take him to completion though 

I read on another forum that it's like collecting a mouthful of snot, and that pretty much sums it up, lol


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

kimd said:


> My husband says it feels awful when he cums and nothing is around and massaging his penis. I find it best when I swallow the first few spurts and let the rest of his "load" pool in my mouth and dribble out of my lips. He loves watching that.


My Mrs often does this dribble from her lips as well and I must admit there's nothing sexier than watching her do this  she's very pretty and its so empowering watching someone pretty and sexy let my very own semen slip from her lips WOW  !! 

This visual she allows me to see is often the fuel for my fantasies if i were to masturbate ..... thus who needs porn  ???


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Mister, I wouldn't complain, because some of us old farts haven't had a BJ in 15 years. Be happy with what your getting. Just saying.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: delicate problem related to ejaculating in wife's mouth*



33N 96W said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have you ever tasted semen? (if yes, no details please!)
> 
> ...



I've not only walked in those moccasins, I've ran, lol. so the answer to your initial question is yes, and any woman who acts like it's toxic sludge is a spoiled princess.

yeah, it's a bit bitter at first, and if you aren't positioned right, you might gag a bit, but it isn't doing to kill you. get some saliva in your mouth, and you can't even feel the texture. finish your guy off, then drool it out while you are letting him go soft and still giving him a bit of oral. yeah, it's messy, but that's about it. 

there is absolutely no comparison between finishing during oral (swallow or not, but let us finish) and pulling off and jerking us to finish. it's like someone laying out a steak dinner for you, cutting it all up and before they feed you that first bite, they blindfold you and shove McDonalds in your mouth. 

now, if you REALLY want to give him the ultimate, use a finger or a slim toy and give him a prostate massage at the same time. it's like having 3 orgasms back to back in length, with each one getting more intense.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

kimd said:


> My husband says it feels awful when he cums and nothing is around and massaging his penis. I find it best when I swallow the first few spurts and let the rest of his "load" pool in my mouth and dribble out of my lips. He loves watching that.


You are an amazing woman.:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

Why don't you just tell your wife what you told us? If I wanted to please my partner I would do what I could to make him happy unless it caused me pain or distress. Maybe she doesn't know you'd like that or maybe she does but it's not pleasant for her. You won't know until you ask.

Personally, I really like giving blow jobs, but do not like the taste of semen in my mouth.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

> I've not only walked in those moccasins, I've ran, lol. so the answer to your initial question is yes, and any woman who acts like it's toxic sludge is a spoiled princess.


You don't have to think semen is "toxic sludge" to not like it when a guy comes in your mouth. When I was younger I used to pretend I liked it, but I don't. I follow Dan Savage's rule to be GGG. I will try just about anything, but nobody should make you feel bad about just not liking something sexually. 

If this was something that my husband really cared about, I'd do it. But it's not. Not all guys prefer blow jobs to sex. Oral is almost always foreplay for us before sex.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I've learned that washing a load down with umm red or white wine makes for a very tasty dessert!! 

Got a glass of Chardonnay here now all I need is umm ...... ahem ahem?!?!


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

omg Joe logged out and Elaine logged in, lol. funny how identical your writing styles are


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: delicate problem related to ejaculating in wife's mouth*



Lionlady said:


> You don't have to think semen is "toxic sludge" to not like it when a guy comes in your mouth. When I was younger I used to pretend I liked it, but I don't. I follow Dan Savage's rule to be GGG. I will try just about anything, but nobody should make you feel bad about just not liking something sexually.
> 
> If this was something that my husband really cared about, I'd do it. But it's not. Not all guys prefer blow jobs to sex. Oral is almost always foreplay for us before sex.



oh, absolutely. what I'm saying/said was that if it's something your partner really enjoys, pulling a *puts on pouty face and stomps feet* princess fit because it's _ICKY_ means you are selfish. a sexual partnership should be about BOTH parties putting forth max effort to please the other. if that means oral, or whatever, then do it. embrace sexuality and revel in that sh*t. become the biggest wh*re for your partner you can. living life at 50% throttle sucks.... sex the same way is even worse.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> oh, absolutely. what I'm saying/said was that if it's something your partner really enjoys, pulling a *puts on pouty face and stomps feet* princess fit because it's _ICKY_ means you are selfish. a sexual partnership should be about BOTH parties putting forth max effort to please the other. if that means oral, or whatever, then do it. embrace sexuality and revel in that sh*t. become the biggest wh*re for your partner you can. living life at 50% throttle sucks.... sex the same way is even worse.


I don't think that semen is "icky," but the sensation of it flooding into my mouth makes me feel like I might throw up. And that's not very sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: delicate problem related to ejaculating in wife's mouth*



Lionlady said:


> I don't think that semen is "icky," but the sensation of it flooding into my mouth makes me feel like I might throw up. And that's not very sexy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can understand that.... I found that plenty of saliva took care of the problem, but that's just me. the rush of knowing how intense feeling it is for your partner always made any effort worth it. I know my best O's come from oral.


----------



## jac70 (Sep 7, 2013)

Lionlady said:


> Why don't you just tell your wife what you told us? If I wanted to please my partner I would do what I could to make him happy unless it caused me pain or distress. Maybe she doesn't know you'd like that or maybe she does but it's not pleasant for her. You won't know until you ask.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## ladywillow (Oct 31, 2013)

I rarely like to swallow semen from my husband, but when I do it is on a special occassion. Usually what we'll do is he'll get close and usually shoot a little bit into my mouth before he takes it out and starts masturbating himself. I'll flick my tongue while he's doing it and then he'll finish on my face, breasts, and (if I'm in the mood) tongue. He likes the visual. 

But swallowing is something that I have to be in the mood for or else he'll have to clean up my dinner from three weeks ago!


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> I've learned that washing a load down with umm red or white wine makes for a very tasty dessert!!
> 
> Got a glass of Chardonnay here now all I need is umm ...... ahem ahem?!?!


Especially when my husband and I are "relaxing" in our hot tub, a bottle of wine is right there. A few sips of red wine before and after I take him does the trick for me.:iagree:


----------



## reef3314 (Nov 13, 2013)

Either way as see you as being lucky. My wife cant stand giving oral and if I ever did ejaculate in her mouth she'd never do it again  She makes me put a condom on for oral but not sex. I do feel you on this one though. It does feel much better. Try explaining it to her. It sounds cheesy but offer her something in return.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

reef3314 said:


> Either way as see you as being lucky. My wife cant stand giving oral and if I ever did ejaculate in her mouth she'd never do it again  She makes me put a condom on for oral but not sex. I do feel you on this one though. It does feel much better. Try explaining it to her. It sounds cheesy but offer her something in return.


Probably makes you feel crummy.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think she does bring your penis forward in her mouth so she can easily spit your cum out. It makes sense to her. At this point I don't think she wants to deep throat or swallow. It is unfortunate for you because that is what you desire. It might not always be this way though.

I have been deep throating and swallowing my husband for over 20 years and I love it. I didn't at first. I started out really bad, i mean my teeth hurt him, I would spit at first, gag, you name it. I had to practice a lot!! I even read a book called "Blow him away". Your wife has to come to the conclusion in her head that she wants to do this for you. I feel the most you can do is ALWAYS thank her, reassure her she is doing a great job, tell her how lucky you are to have a wife that goes down, that she is hot and a generous lover to you. I have found that the more compliments I get from my husband the more confident I was and then willing to take it farther. I can say that now there is nothing I won't do for my husband, but that is just me.


----------

